# Heise Simulator Keyboard Layout (Mac only)



## Lucas Garron (Mar 10, 2010)

Download: HeiseSimulatorKeyboardLayout_v1_1.zip​
I was using Ukulele to create a mapping for my new QBF keyboard layout, when I realized that the state system for entering accents was essentially a DFA which could be hacked to create a reasonable Heise Sim keyboard.

It essentially uses the keymapping below, but it can also move-cancel moves of the same type. Therefore, if you type *F F U' L R' F' F' L' R U' F' F' *, it will cancel to *F2 U' L R' F2' L' R U' * as you type.

Unfortunately, I don't think this is possible on Windows without some special program, which wouldn't feel as integrated. But if you know the Heise layout and have access to a Mac, I highly recommend you try it. It feels really cool. 














readme.txt said:


> Heise Simulator Keyboard Layout for Typing Rubik's Cube Algs.
> Idea and Implementation by Lucas Garron, March 7, 2010
> Version 1.1
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't the folder "Library/Keyboard Layouts or to ~/Library/Keyboard Layouts". Do I need to create one?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

I love having an M' key...


----------



## dbax0999 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm not on my mac right now, but did you make it so while an f is a U', an F (capital) is a u'?


----------



## Caedus (Mar 11, 2010)

Yay! Finally something cool for Mac. Looks pretty neat, I'll have to give it a try.

BTW, a small spelling mistake:


Lucas Garron said:


> ...layout and have access to a *May*...


----------



## jfly (Mar 11, 2010)

So awesome. I really wanna try.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 11, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I can't the folder "Library/Keyboard Layouts or to ~/Library/Keyboard Layouts". Do I need to create one?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 11, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I can't the folder "Library/Keyboard Layouts or to ~/Library/Keyboard Layouts". Do I need to create one?


Yes. I'll add that to the next version of the readme.



miniGOINGS said:


> I love having an M' key...


So do I. 
(I actually added it here first. Now, how to add M...)



dbax0999 said:


> I'm not on my mac right now, but did you make it so while an f is a U', an F (capital) is a u'?


No, f is U', and shift-f is U2'. But thanks for mentioning that; I will add this functionality to the option keys.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 11, 2010)

You don't put the folder created into that folder, you put the files directly there.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 11, 2010)

O.k. Now I have 
HeiseSimulator.icns
HeiseSimulator.keylayout
readme.txt
in the folder called "library/keyboard layouts". I still don't know how to open it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 11, 2010)

you don't need readme.txt as its just a readme..

To change your keyboard layout, go into the system preferences -> language & text. Then go to the input sources tab and choose the layout you want. I would suggest adding an icon to your menu bar, since you won't be keeping it this way.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 11, 2010)

As I say in the video, I don't have a "language and text" option.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 11, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> You may need to log out of OS X and log in again before it will be available


Have you tried that?

By the way, yes, that should be "Language and Text" (not "Language and Tools"), although it used to be under "Internationalization" before 10.6.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 11, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > You may need to log out of OS X and log in again before it will be available
> ...



I logged out, but I still don't have a "Language and Text" option in system preferences, and I don't have an application to open it with.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 11, 2010)

If you just read that post, lucas says that its in Internationalization in 10.5 (leopard). I actually only remembered it as such when I went to go change my options. Also, if you ever have trouble finding ANYTHING on a mac, just search it. The little search bar in the system preferences shows you where everything you could possibly want is.


----------

